# Who's excited about getting their '10 giants tomorrow?



## DMBizeau (Jul 26, 2010)

I am super excited and I already have one! I know everyone must be pumped, I can't wait to see the sarge x cream babies. I am getting a sarge x cream male and an ice x hail female. What are you guys getting?


----------



## TEGU_JAKE (Jul 26, 2010)

Im getting a male from Snow x Sleet. I cant wait!


----------



## reptastic (Jul 26, 2010)

I JUST CANT WAIT TO SEE PICS LOL OF MINES, IM GETTING A MALE BLIZZARD X SUGAR.


----------



## DMBizeau (Jul 26, 2010)

reptastic said:


> I JUST CANT WAIT TO SEE PICS LOL OF MINES, IM GETTING A BLIZZARD X SUGAR.



Well you like Hannibal so much a BLizard X Sugar should be perfect for you!


----------



## reptastic (Jul 26, 2010)

DMBizeau said:


> reptastic said:
> 
> 
> > I JUST CANT WAIT TO SEE PICS LOL OF MINES, IM GETTING A BLIZZARD X SUGAR.
> ...



ITS A PERFECT FIT, I HOPE HE LOOKS LIKE HANNIBAL AND BLIZZARD.


----------



## lilgonz (Jul 26, 2010)

I can't wait!!!!! I have a male Blizzard X Sugar coming.


----------



## DMBizeau (Jul 26, 2010)

You guys know Bobby spells it as Blizard not Blizzard right? I'm not sure why but just wondering if you knew.


----------



## slideaboot (Jul 26, 2010)

I've got a Blizard/Sugar baby coming tomorrow. Bobby gave me a ring last night (as I'm guessing he for most of you) and I didn't recognize the number on my caller ID--almost didn't pick up!!! Can you imagine? 

I'm STOKED right now. Cage is ready. Temps and humidity are golden. Ground turkey's thawing right now in order to be cod-livered. Got a fresh jar of calcium to "season" it up....all I need's the 'gu!


----------



## DMBizeau (Jul 26, 2010)

slideaboot said:


> I've got a Blizard/Sugar baby coming tomorrow. Bobby gave me a ring last night (as I'm guessing he for most of you) and I didn't recognize the number on my caller ID--almost didn't pick up!!! Can you imagine?
> 
> I'm STOKED right now. Cage is ready. Temps and humidity are golden. Ground turkey's thawing right now in order to be cod-livered. Got a fresh jar of calcium to "season" it up....all I need's the 'gu!



Awesome man, congrats, you will love it.


----------



## slideaboot (Jul 26, 2010)

Yeah, after losing Boosh (yearling b/w)earlier this year, it was a pretty easy decision to get another tegu--it was even easier to decide on an extreme. Hopefully things go better this time around...


----------



## DMBizeau (Jul 26, 2010)

slideaboot said:


> Yeah, after losing Boosh (yearling b/w)earlier this year, it was a pretty easy decision to get another tegu--it was even easier to decide on an extreme. Hopefully things go better this time around...



I hope so too, I know it must have been hard.


----------



## JohnMatthew (Jul 26, 2010)

I'm excited for ya'll, giants are the best :roon


----------



## jd61285 (Jul 26, 2010)

Just got home from work and my tracking number was on the table... she's on her way! I'm getting a snow x sleet baby girl to be friends with my '08 ice x hail boy. I forgot my phone when I went to work but my wife took care of business for me


----------



## Guest (Jul 26, 2010)

Good wife.


----------



## DMBizeau (Jul 27, 2010)

nordica said:


> Good wife.



I have a great wife too lol.

Final few hours! Mine is being held at the post office for pickup due to the heat here, so I cant just wait and open them when they get here


----------



## reptastic (Jul 27, 2010)

pic pics pics lol cant wait to them!


----------



## jd61285 (Jul 27, 2010)

She's here :app !!! Picked her up from the post office this morning and I'm very impressed with her. She's pretty calm, which I wasn't expecting. We decided to call her Jade, just thought it was fitting and my wife said Chartreuse is not a good name for a lizard even though that's what color she actually is.
[attachment=2]
[attachment=1]
[attachment=0]


----------



## reptastic (Jul 27, 2010)

awesome pics, i was the same way when i got my first hatchling, i just knew i was in for trouble but she surprised me and was very tame abd remained that way. congrats!


----------



## DMBizeau (Jul 27, 2010)

cute little girl you have there! I was so happy to get mine, the male climbed out of the bag and right onto my hand while I was taking pictures.


----------



## JohnMatthew (Jul 27, 2010)

Glad she got there safely, what a cutie!


----------



## tora (Jul 27, 2010)

You could always call her Char for short.  
Shes a real cutie, I like those markings.


----------

